# Problemy z sonatą

## mistix

Witam wszystkich mam jakiś dziwny problem z sonatą i dręczy mnie to już od jakiegoś czasu. Podczas włączania programu natychmiast się zamyka, ale o dziwo przy paru/kilkunastu próbach włączenie zaczyna działać. A to log z konsoli gdy sonata nie chce się włączyć 

```
Taglib i/lub tagpy nie zostały odnalezione, obsługa modyfikowania znaczników wyłączona.

*** glibc detected *** /usr/bin/python: malloc(): memory corruption: 0x0000000000d2ef60 ***

======= Backtrace: =========

/lib/libc.so.6[0x7f0519d7bb9d]

/lib/libc.so.6[0x7f0519d7de36]

/lib/libc.so.6(__libc_malloc+0x90)[0x7f0519d7f4a0]

/usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0(g_realloc+0x29)[0x7f05191f7cac]

/usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0[0x7f05191d0fb6]

/usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0(g_ptr_array_add+0x1b)[0x7f05191d0ffd]

/usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0(g_main_context_check+0x227)[0x7f05191f3366]

/usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0[0x7f05191f36b6]

/usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0(g_main_loop_run+0x192)[0x7f05191f3c62]

/usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0(gtk_main+0xa3)[0x7f05161dcb59]

/usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/_gtk.so[0x7f05167a8d90]

/usr/lib/libpython2.5.so.1.0(PyEval_EvalFrameEx+0x4c15)[0x7f051a99d0d6]

/usr/lib/libpython2.5.so.1.0(PyEval_EvalFrameEx+0x499d)[0x7f051a99ce5e]

/usr/lib/libpython2.5.so.1.0(PyEval_EvalCodeEx+0x829)[0x7f051a99dc2b]

/usr/lib/libpython2.5.so.1.0(PyEval_EvalCode+0x32)[0x7f051a99dcdd]

/usr/lib/libpython2.5.so.1.0[0x7f051a9b567a]

/usr/lib/libpython2.5.so.1.0(PyRun_FileExFlags+0x7a)[0x7f051a9b572a]

/usr/lib/libpython2.5.so.1.0(PyRun_SimpleFileExFlags+0x195)[0x7f051a9b6a6e]

/usr/lib/libpython2.5.so.1.0(Py_Main+0x9f8)[0x7f051a9bef20]

/lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xf4)[0x7f0519d2a1f4]

/usr/bin/python[0x4006e9]

======= Memory map: ========

00400000-00401000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1110973                            /usr/bin/python2.5

00600000-00601000 r--p 00000000 08:03 1110973                            /usr/bin/python2.5

00601000-00602000 rw-p 00001000 08:03 1110973                            /usr/bin/python2.5

00602000-01ba4000 rw-p 00602000 00:00 0                                  [heap]

405f2000-405f3000 ---p 405f2000 00:00 0 

405f3000-40df3000 rw-p 405f3000 00:00 0 

4177f000-41780000 ---p 4177f000 00:00 0 

41780000-41f80000 rw-p 41780000 00:00 0 

7f0508000000-7f0508021000 rw-p 7f0508000000 00:00 0 

7f0508021000-7f050c000000 ---p 7f0508021000 00:00 0 

7f050f5ea000-7f050f5fa000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1052871                    /lib64/libresolv-2.7.so

7f050f5fa000-7f050f7fa000 ---p 00010000 08:03 1052871                    /lib64/libresolv-2.7.so

7f050f7fa000-7f050f7fb000 r--p 00010000 08:03 1052871                    /lib64/libresolv-2.7.so

7f050f7fb000-7f050f7fc000 rw-p 00011000 08:03 1052871                    /lib64/libresolv-2.7.so

7f050f7fc000-7f050f7fe000 rw-p 7f050f7fc000 00:00 0 

7f050f7fe000-7f050f802000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1052865                    /lib64/libnss_dns-2.7.so

7f050f802000-7f050fa01000 ---p 00004000 08:03 1052865                    /lib64/libnss_dns-2.7.so

7f050fa01000-7f050fa02000 r--p 00003000 08:03 1052865                    /lib64/libnss_dns-2.7.so

7f050fa02000-7f050fa03000 rw-p 00004000 08:03 1052865                    /lib64/libnss_dns-2.7.so

7f050fa1e000-7f050fa7e000 rw-s 00000000 00:09 808321038                  /SYSV00000000 (deleted)

7f050fa7e000-7f050fa82000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 900226                     /usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-png.so

7f050fa82000-7f050fc81000 ---p 00004000 08:03 900226                     /usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-png.so

7f050fc81000-7f050fc82000 r--p 00003000 08:03 900226                     /usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-png.so

7f050fc82000-7f050fc83000 rw-p 00004000 08:03 900226                     /usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-png.so

7f050fc83000-7f050fca5000 r--p 00000000 08:03 1143674                    /usr/share/fonts/corefonts/verdanab.ttf

7f050fca5000-7f050fca7000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 950002                     /usr/lib64/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-basic-fc.so

7f050fca7000-7f050fea6000 ---p 00002000 08:03 950002                     /usr/lib64/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-basic-fc.so

7f050fea6000-7f050fea7000 r--p 00001000 08:03 950002                     /usr/lib64/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-basic-fc.so

7f050fea7000-7f050fea8000 rw-p 00002000 08:03 950002                     /usr/lib64/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-basic-fc.so

7f050fea8000-7f050fecb000 r--p 00000000 08:03 1143676                    /usr/share/fonts/corefonts/verdana.ttf

7f050fecb000-7f050fed3000 r--s 00000000 08:03 1044707                    /var/cache/fontconfig/87f5e051180a7a75f16eb6fe7dbd3749-x86-64.cache-2

7f050fed3000-7f050fed6000 r--s 00000000 08:03 1044713                    /var/cache/fontconfig/76fa4b957c916922374347f144bde9da-x86-64.cache-2

7f050fed6000-7f050fede000 r--s 00000000 08:03 1044711                    /var/cache/fontconfig/4460665c0f3e88acdd4c85aa2f409b99-x86-64.cache-2

7f050fede000-7f050fef1000 r--s 00000000 08:03 1044710                    /var/cache/fontconfig/8d4af663993b81a124ee82e610bb31f9-x86-64.cache-2

7f050fef1000-7f050fef6000 r--s 00000000 08:03 1044709                    /var/cache/fontconfig/a336a40326b5f097d6a660e43ed65741-x86-64.cache-2

7f050fef6000-7f050ff07000 r--s 00000000 08:03 1044708                    /var/cache/fontconfig/221fd1126b80b777db535aea535e87ba-x86-64.cache-2

7f050ff07000-7f050ff20000 r--s 00000000 08:03 1044706                    /var/cache/fontconfig/4b5cf4386f1cde02a336ba961b4ac82d-x86-64.cache-2

7f050ff20000-7f050ff22000 r--s 00000000 08:03 1044705                    /var/cache/fontconfig/0d18838e2eb2d05c78885ab659ed50db-x86-64.cache-2

7f050ff22000-7f050ff26000 r--s 00000000 08:03 1044704                    /var/cache/fontconfig/d62e99ef547d1d24cdb1bd22ec1a2976-x86-64.cache-2

7f050ff26000-7f050ff4b000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 980846                     /usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libclearlooks.so

7f050ff4b000-7f051014a000 ---p 00025000 08:03 980846                     /usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libclearlooks.so

7f051014a000-7f051014b000 r--p 00024000 08:03 980846                     /usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libclearlooks.so

7f051014b000-7f051014c000 rw-p 00025000 08:03 980846                     /usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libclearlooks.so

7f051014c000-7f051015c000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 313205                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/cPickle.so

7f051015c000-7f051035c000 ---p 00010000 08:03 313205                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/cPickle.so

7f051035c000-7f051035d000 r--p 00010000 08:03 313205                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/cPickle.so

7f051035d000-7f051035e000 rw-p 00011000 08:03 313205                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/cPickle.so

7f051035e000-7f051035f000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 313140                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/_weakref.so

7f051035f000-7f051055e000 ---p 00001000 08:03 313140                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/_weakref.so

7f051055e000-7f051055f000 r--p 00000000 08:03 313140                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/_weakref.so

7f051055f000-7f0510560000 rw-p 00001000 08:03 313140                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/_weakref.so

7f0510560000-7f0510562000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 147034                     /usr/lib64/gconv/ISO8859-2.so

7f0510562000-7f0510761000 ---p 00002000 08:03 147034                     /usr/lib64/gconv/ISO8859-2.so

7f0510761000-7f0510762000 r--p 00001000 08:03 147034                     /usr/lib64/gconv/ISO8859-2.so

7f0510762000-7f0510763000 rw-p 00002000 08:03 147034                     /usr/lib64/gconv/ISO8859-2.so

7f0510763000-7f051076a000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 313158                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/array.so

7f051076a000-7f051096a000 ---p 00007000 08:03 313158                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/array.so

7f051096a000-7f051096b000 r--p 00007000 08:03 313158                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/array.so

7f051096b000-7f051096d000 rw-p 00008000 08:03 313158                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/array.so

7f051096d000-7f051097c000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 313238                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/datetime.so

7f051097c000-7f0510b7b000 ---p 0000f000 08:03 313238                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/datetime.so

7f0510b7b000-7f0510b7c000 r--p 0000e000 08:03 313238                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/datetime.so

7f0510b7c000-7f0510b80000 rw-p 0000f000 08:03 313238                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/datetime.so

7f0510b80000-7f0510b83000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 821146                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/mmkeys.so

7f0510b83000-7f0510d82000 ---p 00003000 08:03 821146                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/mmkeys.so

7f0510d82000-7f0510d83000 r--p 00002000 08:03 821146                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/mmkeys.so

7f0510d83000-7f0510d84000 rw-p 00003000 08:03 821146                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/mmkeys.so

7f0510d84000-7f0510d8e000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1052897                    /lib64/libnss_files-2.7.so

7f0510d8e000-7f0510f8d000 ---p 0000a000 08:03 1052897                    /lib64/libnss_files-2.7.so

7f0510f8d000-7f0510f8e000 r--p 00009000 08:03 1052897                    /lib64/libnss_files-2.7.so

7f0510f8e000-7f0510f8f000 rw-p 0000a000 08:03 1052897                    /lib64/libnss_files-2.7.so

7f0510f8f000-7f0510f98000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1052835                    /lib64/libnss_nis-2.7.so

7f0510f98000-7f0511198000 ---p 00009000 08:03 1052835                    /lib64/libnss_nis-2.7.so

7f0511198000-7f0511199000 r--p 00009000 08:03 1052835                    /lib64/libnss_nis-2.7.so

7f0511199000-7f051119a000 rw-p 0000a000 08:03 1052835                    /lib64/libnss_nis-2.7.so

7f051119a000-7f05111ae000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1052785                    /lib64/libnsl-2.7.so

7f05111ae000-7f05113ad000 ---p 00014000 08:03 1052785                    /lib64/libnsl-2.7.so

7f05113ad000-7f05113ae000 r--p 00013000 08:03 1052785                    /lib64/libnsl-2.7.so

7f05113ae000-7f05113af000 rw-p 00014000 08:03 1052785                    /lib64/libnsl-2.7.so

7f05113af000-7f05113b1000 rw-p 7f05113af000 00:00 0 

7f05113b1000-7f05113b8000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1052896                    /lib64/libnss_compat-2.7.so

7f05113b8000-7f05115b7000 ---p 00007000 08:03 1052896                    /lib64/libnss_compat-2.7.so

7f05115b7000-7f05115b8000 r--p 00006000 08:03 1052896                    /lib64/libnss_compat-2.7.so

7f05115b8000-7f05115b9000 rw-p 00007000 08:03 1052896                    /lib64/libnss_compat-2.7.so

7f05115b9000-7f05115bd000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 33568                      /usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/pangocairo.so

7f05115bd000-7f05117bc000 ---p 00004000 08:03 33568                      /usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/pangocairo.so

7f05117bc000-7f05117bd000 r--p 00003000 08:03 33568                      /usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/pangocairo.so

7f05117bd000-7f05117be000 rw-p 00004000 08:03 33568                      /usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/pangocairo.so

7f05117be000-7f05117f8000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 33507                      /usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/atk.so

7f05117f8000-7f05119f8000 ---p 0003a000 08:03 33507                      /usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/atk.so

7f05119f8000-7f05119fb000 r--p 0003a000 08:03 33507                      /usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/atk.so

7f05119fb000-7f0511a00000 rw-p 0003d000 08:03 33507                      /usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/atk.so

7f0511a00000-7f0511a21000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 33516                      /usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/pango.so

7f0511a21000-7f0511c21000 ---p 00021000 08:03 33516                      /usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/pango.so

7f0511c21000-7f0511c24000 r--p 00021000 08:03 33516                      /usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/pango.so

7f0511c24000-7f0511c29000 rw-p 00024000 08:03 33516                      /usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/pango.so

7f0511c29000-7f0511c3c000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 459026                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/cairo/_cairo.so

7f0511c3c000-7f0511e3b000 ---p 00013000 08:03 459026                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/cairo/_cairo.so

7f0511e3b000-7f0511e3c000 r--p 00012000 08:03 459026                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/cairo/_cairo.so

7f0511e3c000-7f0511e40000 rw-p 00013000 08:03 459026                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/cairo/_cairo.so

7f0511e40000-7f0511e45000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1012814                    /usr/lib64/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0

7f0511e45000-7f0512044000 ---p 00005000 08:03 1012814                    /usr/lib64/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0

7f0512044000-7f0512045000 r--p 00004000 08:03 1012814                    /usr/lib64/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0

7f0512045000-7f0512046000 rw-p 00005000 08:03 1012814                    /usr/lib64/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0

7f0512046000-7f0512048000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1012710                    /usr/lib64/libXau.so.6.0.0

7f0512048000-7f0512247000 ---p 00002000 08:03 1012710                    /usr/lib64/libXau.so.6.0.0

7f0512247000-7f0512248000 r--p 00001000 08:03 1012710                    /usr/lib64/libXau.so.6.0.0

7f0512248000-7f0512249000 rw-p 00002000 08:03 1012710                    /usr/lib64/libXau.so.6.0.0

7f0512249000-7f0512373000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1079205                    /usr/lib64/libxml2.so.2.6.31

7f0512373000-7f0512572000 ---p 0012a000 08:03 1079205                    /usr/lib64/libxml2.so.2.6.31

7f0512572000-7f051257a000 r--p 00129000 08:03 1079205                    /usr/lib64/libxml2.so.2.6.31

7f051257a000-7f051257c000 rw-p 00131000 08:03 1079205                    /usr/lib64/libxml2.so.2.6.31

7f051257c000-7f051257d000 rw-p 7f051257c000 00:00 0 

7f051257d000-7f051257e000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 701950                     /usr/lib64/libxcb-xlib.so.0.0.0

7f051257e000-7f051277d000 ---p 00001000 08:03 701950                     /usr/lib64/libxcb-xlib.so.0.0.0

7f051277d000-7f051277e000 r--p 00000000 08:03 701950                     /usr/lib64/libxcb-xlib.so.0.0.0

7f051277e000-7f051277f000 rw-p 00001000 08:03 701950                     /usr/lib64/libxcb-xlib.so.0.0.0

7f051277f000-7f051278c000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1176083                    /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1

7f051278c000-7f051298b000 ---p 0000d000 08:03 1176083                    /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1

7f051298b000-7f051298c000 r--p 0000c000 08:03 1176083                    /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1

7f051298c000-7f051298d000 rw-p 0000d000 08:03 1176083                    /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1

7f051298d000-7f0512a73000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 805052                     /usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.3/libstdc++.so.6.0.9

7f0512a73000-7f0512c72000 ---p 000e6000 08:03 805052                     /usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.3/libstdc++.so.6.0.9

7f0512c72000-7f0512c79000 r--p 000e5000 08:03 805052                     /usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.3/libstdc++.so.6.0.9

7f0512c79000-7f0512c7b000 rw-p 000ec000 08:03 805052                     /usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.3/libstdc++.so.6.0.9

7f0512c7b000-7f0512c8d000 rw-p 7f0512c7b000 00:00 0 

7f0512c8d000-7f0512cbd000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1083395                    /usr/lib64/libpixman-1.so.0.9.6

7f0512cbd000-7f0512ebc000 ---p 00030000 08:03 1083395                    /usr/lib64/libpixman-1.so.0.9.6

7f0512ebc000-7f0512ebd000 r--p 0002f000 08:03 1083395                    /usr/lib64/libpixman-1.so.0.9.6

7f0512ebd000-7f0512ebe000 rw-p 00030000 08:03 1083395                    /usr/lib64/libpixman-1.so.0.9.6

7f0512ebe000-7f0512ed8000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 701965                     /usr/lib64/libxcb.so.1.0.0

7f0512ed8000-7f05130d7000 ---p 0001a000 08:03 701965                     /usr/lib64/libxcb.so.1.0.0

7f05130d7000-7f05130d8000 r--p 00019000 08:03 701965                     /usr/lib64/libxcb.so.1.0.0

7f05130d8000-7f05130d9000 rw-p 0001a000 08:03 701965                     /usr/lib64/libxcb.so.1.0.0

7f05130d9000-7f05130e0000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 701985                     /usr/lib64/libxcb-render.so.0.0.0

7f05130e0000-7f05132e0000 ---p 00007000 08:03 701985                     /usr/lib64/libxcb-render.so.0.0.0

7f05132e0000-7f05132e1000 r--p 00007000 08:03 701985                     /usr/lib64/libxcb-render.so.0.0.0

7f05132e1000-7f05132e2000 rw-p 00008000 08:03 701985                     /usr/lib64/libxcb-render.so.0.0.0

7f05132e2000-7f05132e5000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1077462                    /usr/lib64/libxcb-render-util.so.0.0.0

7f05132e5000-7f05134e4000 ---p 00003000 08:03 1077462                    /usr/lib64/libxcb-render-util.so.0.0.0

7f05134e4000-7f05134e5000 r--p 00002000 08:03 1077462                    /usr/lib64/libxcb-render-util.so.0.0.0

7f05134e5000-7f05134e6000 rw-p 00003000 08:03 1077462                    /usr/lib64/libxcb-render-util.so.0.0.0

7f05134e6000-7f0513508000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 787951                     /usr/lib64/libpng12.so.0.25.0

7f0513508000-7f0513707000 ---p 00022000 08:03 787951                     /usr/lib64/libpng12.so.0.25.0

7f0513707000-7f0513708000 r--p 00021000 08:03 787951                     /usr/lib64/libpng12.so.0.25.0

7f0513708000-7f0513709000 rw-p 00022000 08:03 787951                     /usr/lib64/libpng12.so.0.25.0

7f0513709000-7f051378b000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1013511                    /usr/lib64/libfreetype.so.6.3.16

7f051378b000-7f051398a000 ---p 00082000 08:03 1013511                    /usr/lib64/libfreetype.so.6.3.16

7f051398a000-7f051398f000 r--p 00081000 08:03 1013511                    /usr/lib64/libfreetype.so.6.3.16

7f051398f000-7f0513990000 rw-p 00086000 08:03 1013511                    /usr/lib64/libfreetype.so.6.3.16

7f0513990000-7f05139b9000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 949905                     /usr/lib64/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0.2000.0

7f05139b9000-7f0513bb9000 ---p 00029000 08:03 949905                     /usr/lib64/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0.2000.0

7f0513bb9000-7f0513bba000 r--p 00029000 08:03 949905                     /usr/lib64/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0.2000.0

7f0513bba000-7f0513bbb000 rw-p 0002a000 08:03 949905                     /usr/lib64/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0.2000.0

7f0513bbb000-7f0513bc4000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1129285                    /usr/lib64/libXcursor.so.1.0.2

7f0513bc4000-7f0513dc3000 ---p 00009000 08:03 1129285                    /usr/lib64/libXcursor.so.1.0.2

7f0513dc3000-7f0513dc4000 r--p 00008000 08:03 1129285                    /usr/lib64/libXcursor.so.1.0.2

7f0513dc4000-7f0513dc5000 rw-p 00009000 08:03 1129285                    /usr/lib64/libXcursor.so.1.0.2

7f0513dc5000-7f0513dcb000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1046308                    /usr/lib64/libXrandr.so.2.1.0

7f0513dcb000-7f0513fca000 ---p 00006000 08:03 1046308                    /usr/lib64/libXrandr.so.2.1.0

7f0513fca000-7f0513fcb000 r--p 00005000 08:03 1046308                    /usr/lib64/libXrandr.so.2.1.0

7f0513fcb000-7f0513fcc000 rw-p 00006000 08:03 1046308                    /usr/lib64/libXrandr.so.2.1.0

7f0513fcc000-7f0513fd4000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1014760                    /usr/lib64/libXi.so.6.0.0

7f0513fd4000-7f05141d3000 ---p 00008000 08:03 1014760                    /usr/lib64/libXi.so.6.0.0

7f05141d3000-7f05141d4000 r--p 00007000 08:03 1014760                    /usr/lib64/libXi.so.6.0.0

7f05141d4000-7f05141d5000 rw-p 00008000 08:03 1014760                    /usr/lib64/libXi.so.6.0.0

7f05141d5000-7f05141de000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 996286                     /usr/lib64/libXrender.so.1.3.0

7f05141de000-7f05143dd000 ---p 00009000 08:03 996286                     /usr/lib64/libXrender.so.1.3.0

7f05143dd000-7f05143de000 r--p 00008000 08:03 996286                     /usr/lib64/libXrender.so.1.3.0

7f05143de000-7f05143df000 rw-p 00009000 08:03 996286                     /usr/lib64/libXrender.so.1.3.0

7f05143df000-7f05143ee000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 931120                     /usr/lib64/libXext.so.6.4.0

7f05143ee000-7f05145ed000 ---p 0000f000 08:03 931120                     /usr/lib64/libXext.so.6.4.0

7f05145ed000-7f05145ee000 r--p 0000e000 08:03 931120                     /usr/lib64/libXext.so.6.4.0

7f05145ee000-7f05145ef000 rw-p 0000f000 08:03 931120                     /usr/lib64/libXext.so.6.4.0

7f05145ef000-7f051461c000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 888875                     /usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so.1.3.0

7f051461c000-7f051481c000 ---p 0002d000 08:03 888875                     /usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so.1.3.0

7f051481c000-7f051481d000 r--p 0002d000 08:03 888875                     /usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so.1.3.0

7f051481d000-7f051481e000 rw-p 0002e000 08:03 888875                     /usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so.1.3.0

7f051481e000-7f0514823000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 996351                     /usr/lib64/libXfixes.so.3.1.0

7f0514823000-7f0514a22000 ---p 00005000 08:03 996351                     /usr/lib64/libXfixes.so.3.1.0

7f0514a22000-7f0514a23000 r--p 00004000 08:03 996351                     /usr/lib64/libXfixes.so.3.1.0

7f0514a23000-7f0514a24000 rw-p 00005000 08:03 996351                     /usr/lib64/libXfixes.so.3.1.0

7f0514a24000-7f0514a26000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 996519                     /usr/lib64/libXdamage.so.1.1.0

7f0514a26000-7f0514c25000 ---p 00002000 08:03 996519                     /usr/lib64/libXdamage.so.1.1.0

7f0514c25000-7f0514c26000 r--p 00001000 08:03 996519                     /usr/lib64/libXdamage.so.1.1.0

7f0514c26000-7f0514c27000 rw-p 00002000 08:03 996519                     /usr/lib64/libXdamage.so.1.1.0

7f0514c27000-7f0514c29000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1129501                    /usr/lib64/libXcomposite.so.1.0.0

7f0514c29000-7f0514e28000 ---p 00002000 08:03 1129501                    /usr/lib64/libXcomposite.so.1.0.0

7f0514e28000-7f0514e29000 r--p 00001000 08:03 1129501                    /usr/lib64/libXcomposite.so.1.0.0

7f0514e29000-7f0514e2a000 rw-p 00002000 08:03 1129501                    /usr/lib64/libXcomposite.so.1.0.0

7f0514e2a000-7f0514f22000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1161076                    /usr/lib64/libX11.so.6.2.0

7f0514f22000-7f0515122000 ---p 000f8000 08:03 1161076                    /usr/lib64/libX11.so.6.2.0

7f0515122000-7f0515123000 r--p 000f8000 08:03 1161076                    /usr/lib64/libX11.so.6.2.0

7f0515123000-7f0515128000 rw-p 000f9000 08:03 1161076                    /usr/lib64/libX11.so.6.2.0

7f0515128000-7f051512b000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 816066                     /usr/lib64/libgmodule-2.0.so.0.1600.1

7f051512b000-7f051532a000 ---p 00003000 08:03 816066                     /usr/lib64/libgmodule-2.0.so.0.1600.1

7f051532a000-7f051532b000 r--p 00002000 08:03 816066                     /usr/lib64/libgmodule-2.0.so.0.1600.1

7f051532b000-7f051532c000 rw-p 00003000 08:03 816066                     /usr/lib64/libgmodule-2.0.so.0.1600.1

7f051532c000-7f0515393000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1112776                    /usr/lib64/libcairo.so.2.16.1

7f0515393000-7f0515592000 ---p 00067000 08:03 1112776                    /usr/lib64/libcairo.so.2.16.1

7f0515592000-7f0515594000 r--p 00066000 08:03 1112776                    /usr/lib64/libcairo.so.2.16.1

7f0515594000-7f0515595000 rw-p 00068000 08:03 1112776                    /usr/lib64/libcairo.so.2.16.1

7f0515595000-7f05155d4000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 949925                     /usr/lib64/libpango-1.0.so.0.2000.0

7f05155d4000-7f05157d4000 ---p 0003f000 08:03 949925                     /usr/lib64/libpango-1.0.so.0.2000.0

7f05157d4000-7f05157d6000 r--p 0003f000 08:03 949925                     /usr/lib64/libpango-1.0.so.0.2000.0

7f05157d6000-7f05157d7000 rw-p 00041000 08:03 949925                     /usr/lib64/libpango-1.0.so.0.2000.0

7f05157d7000-7f05157e0000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 949993                     /usr/lib64/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0.2000.0

7f05157e0000-7f05159e0000 ---p 00009000 08:03 949993                     /usr/lib64/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0.2000.0

7f05159e0000-7f05159e1000 r--p 00009000 08:03 949993                     /usr/lib64/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0.2000.0

7f05159e1000-7f05159e2000 rw-p 0000a000 08:03 949993                     /usr/lib64/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0.2000.0

7f05159e2000-7f05159fa000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 900240                     /usr/lib64/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0.1200.9

7f05159fa000-7f0515bf9000 ---p 00018000 08:03 900240                     /usr/lib64/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0.1200.9

7f0515bf9000-7f0515bfa000 r--p 00017000 08:03 900240                     /usr/lib64/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0.1200.9

7f0515bfa000-7f0515bfb000 rw-p 00018000 08:03 900240                     /usr/lib64/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0.1200.9

7f0515bfb000-7f0515c17000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 820249                     /usr/lib64/libatk-1.0.so.0.2209.1

7f0515c17000-7f0515e16000 ---p 0001c000 08:03 820249                     /usr/lib64/libatk-1.0.so.0.2209.1

7f0515e16000-7f0515e19000 r--p 0001b000 08:03 820249                     /usr/lib64/libatk-1.0.so.0.2209.1

7f0515e19000-7f0515e1a000 rw-p 0001e000 08:03 820249                     /usr/lib64/libatk-1.0.so.0.2209.1

7f0515e1a000-7f0515ea6000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 900154                     /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0.1200.9

7f0515ea6000-7f05160a6000 ---p 0008c000 08:03 900154                     /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0.1200.9

7f05160a6000-7f05160aa000 r--p 0008c000 08:03 900154                     /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0.1200.9

7f05160aa000-7f05160ac000 rw-p 00090000 08:03 900154                     /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0.1200.9

7f05160ac000-7f0516425000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 900149                     /usr/lib64/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.1200.9

7f0516425000-7f0516625000 ---p 00379000 08:03 900149                     /usr/lib64/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.1200.9

7f0516625000-7f051662c000 r--p 00379000 08:03 900149                     /usr/lib64/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.1200.9

7f051662c000-7f0516630000 rw-p 00380000 08:03 900149                     /usr/lib64/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.1200.9

7f0516630000-7f0516632000 rw-p 7f0516630000 00:00 0 

7f0516632000-7f051683c000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 147048                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/_gtk.so

7f051683c000-7f0516a3c000 ---p 0020a000 08:03 147048                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/_gtk.so

7f0516a3c000-7f0516a5c000 r--p 0020a000 08:03 147048                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/_gtk.so

7f0516a5c000-7f0516a89000 rw-p 0022a000 08:03 147048                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/_gtk.so

7f0516a89000-7f0516a8e000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 313144                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/collections.so

7f0516a8e000-7f0516c8d000 ---p 00005000 08:03 313144                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/collections.so

7f0516c8d000-7f0516c8e000 r--p 00004000 08:03 313144                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/collections.so

7f0516c8e000-7f0516c90000 rw-p 00005000 08:03 313144                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/collections.so

7f0516c90000-7f0516c97000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 313166                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/operator.so

7f0516c97000-7f0516e96000 ---p 00007000 08:03 313166                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/operator.so

7f0516e96000-7f0516e97000 r--p 00006000 08:03 313166                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/operator.so

7f0516e97000-7f0516e99000 rw-p 00007000 08:03 313166                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/operator.so

7f0516e99000-7f0516e9d000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 313226                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/_locale.so

7f0516e9d000-7f051709c000 ---p 00004000 08:03 313226                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/_locale.so

7f051709c000-7f051709d000 r--p 00003000 08:03 313226                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/_locale.so

7f051709d000-7f051709e000 rw-p 00004000 08:03 313226                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/_locale.so

7f051709e000-7f05170a1000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 313258                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/select.so

7f05170a1000-7f05172a0000 ---p 00003000 08:03 313258                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/select.so

7f05172a0000-7f05172a1000 r--p 00002000 08:03 313258                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/select.so

7f05172a1000-7f05172a2000 rw-p 00003000 08:03 313258                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/select.so

7f05172a2000-7f05172a4000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 313181                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/_bisect.so

7f05172a4000-7f05174a3000 ---p 00002000 08:03 313181                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/_bisect.so

7f05174a3000-7f05174a4000 r--p 00001000 08:03 313181                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/_bisect.so

7f05174a4000-7f05174a5000 rw-p 00002000 08:03 313181                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/_bisect.so

7f05174a5000-7f05174a8000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 313214                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/cStringIO.so

7f05174a8000-7f05176a7000 ---p 00003000 08:03 313214                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/cStringIO.so

7f05176a7000-7f05176a8000 r--p 00002000 08:03 313214                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/cStringIO.so

7f05176a8000-7f05176aa000 rw-p 00003000 08:03 313214                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/cStringIO.so

7f05176aa000-7f05176ad000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 313152                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/fcntl.so

7f05176ad000-7f05178ac000 ---p 00003000 08:03 313152                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/fcntl.so

7f05178ac000-7f05178ad000 r--p 00002000 08:03 313152                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/fcntl.so

7f05178ad000-7f05178ae000 rw-p 00003000 08:03 313152                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/fcntl.so

7f05178ae000-7f05178b1000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 313235                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/_random.so

7f05178b1000-7f0517ab0000 ---p 00003000 08:03 313235                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/_random.so

7f0517ab0000-7f0517ab1000 r--p 00002000 08:03 313235                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/_random.so

7f0517ab1000-7f0517ab2000 rw-p 00003000 08:03 313235                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/_random.so

7f0517ab2000-7f0517ab5000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 313157                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/math.so

7f0517ab5000-7f0517cb4000 ---p 00003000 08:03 313157                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/math.so

7f0517cb4000-7f0517cb5000 r--p 00002000 08:03 313157                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/math.so

7f0517cb5000-7f0517cb6000 rw-p 00003000 08:03 313157                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/math.so

7f0517cb6000-7f0517cb9000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 313229                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/_hashlib.so

7f0517cb9000-7f0517eb8000 ---p 00003000 08:03 313229                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/_hashlib.so

7f0517eb8000-7f0517eb9000 r--p 00002000 08:03 313229                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/_hashlib.so

7f0517eb9000-7f0517eba000 rw-p 00003000 08:03 313229                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/_hashlib.so

7f0517eba000-7f0517ebe000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 313217                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/binascii.so

7f0517ebe000-7f05180bd000 ---p 00004000 08:03 313217                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/binascii.so

7f05180bd000-7f05180be000 r--p 00003000 08:03 313217                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/binascii.so

7f05180be000-7f05180bf000 rw-p 00004000 08:03 313217                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/binascii.so

7f05180bf000-7f05180c5000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 313260                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/_struct.so

7f05180c5000-7f05182c4000 ---p 00006000 08:03 313260                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/_struct.so

7f05182c4000-7f05182c5000 r--p 00005000 08:03 313260                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/_struct.so

7f05182c5000-7f05182c7000 rw-p 00006000 08:03 313260                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/_struct.so

7f05182c7000-7f05182ca000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 313141                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/time.so

7f05182ca000-7f05184ca000 ---p 00003000 08:03 313141                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/time.so

7f05184ca000-7f05184cb000 r--p 00003000 08:03 313141                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/time.so

7f05184cb000-7f05184cd000 rw-p 00004000 08:03 313141                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/time.so

7f05184cd000-7f05184e1000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 918349                     /lib64/libz.so.1.2.3

7f05184e1000-7f05185e0000 ---p 00014000 08:03 918349                     /lib64/libz.so.1.2.3

7f05185e0000-7f05185e1000 rw-p 00013000 08:03 918349                     /lib64/libz.so.1.2.3

7f05185e1000-7f0518730000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1115877                    /usr/lib64/libcrypto.so.0.9.8

7f0518730000-7f051892f000 ---p 0014f000 08:03 1115877                    /usr/lib64/libcrypto.so.0.9.8

7f051892f000-7f051893d000 r--p 0014e000 08:03 1115877                    /usr/lib64/libcrypto.so.0.9.8

7f051893d000-7f0518953000 rw-p 0015c000 08:03 1115877                    /usr/lib64/libcrypto.so.0.9.8

7f0518953000-7f0518957000 rw-p 7f0518953000 00:00 0 

7f0518957000-7f051899b000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1115880                    /usr/lib64/libssl.so.0.9.8

7f051899b000-7f0518b9a000 ---p 00044000 08:03 1115880                    /usr/lib64/libssl.so.0.9.8

7f0518b9a000-7f0518b9c000 r--p 00043000 08:03 1115880                    /usr/lib64/libssl.so.0.9.8

7f0518b9c000-7f0518ba2000 rw-p 00045000 08:03 1115880                    /usr/lib64/libssl.so.0.9.8

7f0518ba2000-7f0518ba6000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 313244                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/_ssl.so

7f0518ba6000-7f0518da5000 ---p 00004000 08:03 313244                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/_ssl.so

7f0518da5000-7f0518da6000 r--p 00003000 08:03 313244                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/_ssl.so

7f0518da6000-7f0518da7000 rw-p 00004000 08:03 313244                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/_ssl.so

7f0518da7000-7f0518db1000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 313149                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/_socket.so

7f0518db1000-7f0518fb0000 ---p 0000a000 08:03 313149                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/_socket.so

7f0518fb0000-7f0518fb1000 r--p 00009000 08:03 313149                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/_socket.so

7f0518fb1000-7f0518fb5000 rw-p 0000a000 08:03 313149                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/_socket.so

7f0518fb5000-7f0518fba000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 313143                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/strop.so

7f0518fba000-7f05191b9000 ---p 00005000 08:03 313143                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/strop.so

7f05191b9000-7f05191ba000 r--p 00004000 08:03 313143                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/strop.so

7f05191ba000-7f05191bc000 rw-p 00005000 08:03 313143                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/strop.so

7f05191bc000-7f051928d000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 816069                     /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0.1600.1

7f051928d000-7f051948d000 ---p 000d1000 08:03 816069                     /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0.1600.1

7f051948d000-7f051948e000 r--p 000d1000 08:03 816069                     /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0.1600.1

7f051948e000-7f051948f000 rw-p 000d2000 08:03 816069                     /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0.1600.1

7f051948f000-7f0519490000 rw-p 7f051948f000 00:00 0 

7f0519490000-7f0519498000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1052811                    /lib64/librt-2.7.so

7f0519498000-7f0519697000 ---p 00008000 08:03 1052811                    /lib64/librt-2.7.so

7f0519697000-7f0519698000 r--p 00007000 08:03 1052811                    /lib64/librt-2.7.so

7f0519698000-7f0519699000 rw-p 00008000 08:03 1052811                    /lib64/librt-2.7.so

7f0519699000-7f051969d000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 816062                     /usr/lib64/libgthread-2.0.so.0.1600.1

7f051969d000-7f051989c000 ---p 00004000 08:03 816062                     /usr/lib64/libgthread-2.0.so.0.1600.1

7f051989c000-7f051989d000 r--p 00003000 08:03 816062                     /usr/lib64/libgthread-2.0.so.0.1600.1

7f051989d000-7f051989e000 rw-p 00004000 08:03 816062                     /usr/lib64/libgthread-2.0.so.0.1600.1

7f051989e000-7f05198dc000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 816045                     /usr/lib64/libgobject-2.0.so.0.1600.1

7f05198dc000-7f0519adb000 ---p 0003e000 08:03 816045                     /usr/lib64/libgobject-2.0.so.0.1600.1

7f0519adb000-7f0519adc000 r--p 0003d000 08:03 816045                     /usr/lib64/libgobject-2.0.so.0.1600.1

7f0519adc000-7f0519add000 rw-p 0003e000 08:03 816045                     /usr/lib64/libgobject-2.0.so.0.1600.1

7f0519add000-7f0519ade000 rw-p 7f0519add000 00:00 0 

7f0519ade000-7f0519b07000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 836264                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gobject/_gobject.so

7f0519b07000-7f0519d06000 ---p 00029000 08:03 836264                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gobject/_gobject.so

7f0519d06000-7f0519d07000 r--p 00028000 08:03 836264                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gobject/_gobject.so

7f0519d07000-7f0519d0c000 rw-p 00029000 08:03 836264                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gobject/_gobject.so

7f0519d0c000-7f0519e4a000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1052860                    /lib64/libc-2.7.so

7f0519e4a000-7f051a04a000 ---p 0013e000 08:03 1052860                    /lib64/libc-2.7.so

7f051a04a000-7f051a04e000 r--p 0013e000 08:03 1052860                    /lib64/libc-2.7.so

7f051a04e000-7f051a04f000 rw-p 00142000 08:03 1052860                    /lib64/libc-2.7.so

7f051a04f000-7f051a054000 rw-p 7f051a04f000 00:00 0 

7f051a054000-7f051a0d2000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1052809                    /lib64/libm-2.7.so

7f051a0d2000-7f051a2d1000 ---p 0007e000 08:03 1052809                    /lib64/libm-2.7.so

7f051a2d1000-7f051a2d2000 r--p 0007d000 08:03 1052809                    /lib64/libm-2.7.so

7f051a2d2000-7f051a2d3000 rw-p 0007e000 08:03 1052809                    /lib64/libm-2.7.so

7f051a2d3000-7f051a2d5000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1052823                    /lib64/libutil-2.7.so

7f051a2d5000-7f051a4d4000 ---p 00002000 08:03 1052823                    /lib64/libutil-2.7.so

7f051a4d4000-7f051a4d5000 r--p 00001000 08:03 1052823                    /lib64/libutil-2.7.so

7f051a4d5000-7f051a4d6000 rw-p 00002000 08:03 1052823                    /lib64/libutil-2.7.so

7f051a4d6000-7f051a4d8000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1052864                    /lib64/libdl-2.7.so

7f051a4d8000-7f051a6d8000 ---p 00002000 08:03 1052864                    /lib64/libdl-2.7.so

7f051a6d8000-7f051a6d9000 r--p 00002000 08:03 1052864                    /lib64/libdl-2.7.so

7f051a6d9000-7f051a6da000 rw-p 00003000 08:03 1052864                    /lib64/libdl-2.7.so

7f051a6da000-7f051a6f0000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1052801                    /lib64/libpthread-2.7.so

7f051a6f0000-7f051a8ef000 ---p 00016000 08:03 1052801                    /lib64/libpthread-2.7.so

7f051a8ef000-7f051a8f0000 r--p 00015000 08:03 1052801                    /lib64/libpthread-2.7.so

7f051a8f0000-7f051a8f1000 rw-p 00016000 08:03 1052801                    /lib64/libpthread-2.7.so

7f051a8f1000-7f051a8f5000 rw-p 7f051a8f1000 00:00 0 

7f051a8f5000-7f051aa08000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1132547                    /usr/lib64/libpython2.5.so.1.0

7f051aa08000-7f051ac08000 ---p 00113000 08:03 1132547                    /usr/lib64/libpython2.5.so.1.0

7f051ac08000-7f051ac09000 r--p 00113000 08:03 1132547                    /usr/lib64/libpython2.5.so.1.0

7f051ac09000-7f051ac3c000 rw-p 00114000 08:03 1132547                    /usr/lib64/libpython2.5.so.1.0

7f051ac3c000-7f051ac44000 rw-p 7f051ac3c000 00:00 0 

7f051ac44000-7f051ac5f000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1052862                    /lib64/ld-2.7.so

7f051ac62000-7f051ac93000 r--s 00000000 08:03 1044703                    /var/cache/fontconfig/17090aa38d5c6f09fb8c5c354938f1d7-x86-64.cache-2

7f051ac93000-7f051acc4000 r--s 00000000 08:03 1044702                    /var/cache/fontconfig/df311e82a1a24c41a75c2c930223552e-x86-64.cache-2

7f051acc4000-7f051acff000 r--p 00000000 08:03 1000498                    /usr/share/icons/hicolor/icon-theme.cache

7f051acff000-7f051ad05000 r--p 00000000 08:03 931703                     /usr/share/locale/pl/LC_MESSAGES/glib20.mo

7f051ad05000-7f051ad25000 r--p 00000000 08:03 604211                     /usr/share/locale/pl/LC_MESSAGES/libc.mo

7f051ad25000-7f051ad49000 r--p 00000000 08:03 900128                     /usr/share/locale/pl/LC_MESSAGES/gtk20-properties.mo

7f051ad49000-7f051adbb000 r--p 00000000 08:03 947234                     /usr/lib64/locale/locale-archive

7f051adbb000-7f051ae41000 rw-p 7f051adbb000 00:00 0 

7f051ae44000-7f051ae4b000 r--s 00000000 08:03 750768                     /usr/lib64/gconv/gconv-modules.cache

7f051ae4b000-7f051ae5b000 r--p 00000000 08:03 900126                     /usr/share/locale/pl/LC_MESSAGES/gtk20.mo

7f051ae5b000-7f051ae5e000 rw-p 7f051ae5b000 00:00 0 

7f051ae5e000-7f051ae5f000 r--p 0001a000 08:03 1052862                    /lib64/ld-2.7.so

7f051ae5f000-7f051ae60000 rw-p 0001b000 08:03 1052862                    /lib64/ld-2.7.so

7fff22e33000-7fff22e5f000 rw-p 7ffffffd3000 00:00 0                      [stack]

7fff22ffe000-7fff22fff000 r-xp 7fff22ffe000 00:00 0                      [vdso]

ffffffffff600000-ffffffffff601000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 0                  [vsyscall]

zsh: abort      sonata

```

 a tu troszkę informacji o systemie 

```
 emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.2.3, glibc-2.7-r2, 2.6.25-rc6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.25-rc6 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7100 @ 1.80GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 30 Mar 2008 12:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.5

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r5, 2.5.1-r5

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.24

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/share/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi aiglx aim alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cdinstall cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dri dvd dvdr dvdread ffmpeg firefox fortran ftp gadu gdbm gif gpm gtk gtk2 iconv imagemagic imlib isdnlog jabber jack java javascript jpeg jpeg2k midi mmx mmxext motif mozilla mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pda pdf perl png posix pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session sharedmem sockets sox spell spl sse sse2 ssl stroke svg tcpd truetype unicode usb vcd vorbis wifi xcb xml xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa intel i810"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

 obecnie mam zainstalowaną wersję sonaty 

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/sonata-1.4.2  USE="-dbus -lyrics -taglib" 327 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 327 kB

```

----------

## tallica

Rekompilacja sonaty z flagą taglib powinna pomóc.

Robiłeś aktualizacje pythona do wersji 2.5?

----------

## mistix

No niestety nie pomogło, tak updatowałem pythona do 2.5.

----------

## tallica

 *mistix wrote:*   

> No niestety nie pomogło, tak updatowałem pythona do 2.5.

 

```
# python-updater

# revdep-rebuild
```

----------

## mistix

Nadal to samo mimo wykonania powyższych czynności. 

```
*** glibc detected *** /usr/bin/python: double free or corruption (out): 0x0000000000af5f30 ***

======= Backtrace: =========

/lib/libc.so.6[0x7f6166b28b9d]

/lib/libc.so.6(cfree+0x76)[0x7f6166b2a8a6]

/usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0[0x7f6165fa0603]

/usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0(g_main_loop_run+0x192)[0x7f6165fa0c62]

/usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0(gtk_main+0xa3)[0x7f6162f89b59]

/usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/_gtk.so[0x7f6163555d90]

/usr/lib/libpython2.5.so.1.0(PyEval_EvalFrameEx+0x4c15)[0x7f616774a0d6]

/usr/lib/libpython2.5.so.1.0(PyEval_EvalFrameEx+0x499d)[0x7f6167749e5e]

/usr/lib/libpython2.5.so.1.0(PyEval_EvalCodeEx+0x829)[0x7f616774ac2b]

/usr/lib/libpython2.5.so.1.0(PyEval_EvalCode+0x32)[0x7f616774acdd]

/usr/lib/libpython2.5.so.1.0[0x7f616776267a]

/usr/lib/libpython2.5.so.1.0(PyRun_FileExFlags+0x7a)[0x7f616776272a]

/usr/lib/libpython2.5.so.1.0(PyRun_SimpleFileExFlags+0x195)[0x7f6167763a6e]

/usr/lib/libpython2.5.so.1.0(Py_Main+0x9f8)[0x7f616776bf20]

/lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xf4)[0x7f6166ad71f4]

/usr/bin/python[0x4006e9]

======= Memory map: ========

00400000-00401000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1110973                            /usr/bin/python2.5

00600000-00601000 r--p 00000000 08:03 1110973                            /usr/bin/python2.5

00601000-00602000 rw-p 00001000 08:03 1110973                            /usr/bin/python2.5

00602000-01ba4000 rw-p 00602000 00:00 0                                  [heap]

4071d000-4071e000 ---p 4071d000 00:00 0 

4071e000-40f1e000 rw-p 4071e000 00:00 0 

40ffb000-40ffc000 ---p 40ffb000 00:00 0 

40ffc000-417fc000 rw-p 40ffc000 00:00 0 

417fc000-417fd000 ---p 417fc000 00:00 0 

417fd000-41ffd000 rw-p 417fd000 00:00 0 

41ffd000-41ffe000 ---p 41ffd000 00:00 0 

41ffe000-427fe000 rw-p 41ffe000 00:00 0 

7f614c000000-7f614c021000 rw-p 7f614c000000 00:00 0 

7f614c021000-7f6150000000 ---p 7f614c021000 00:00 0 

7f6154000000-7f6154021000 rw-p 7f6154000000 00:00 0 

7f6154021000-7f6158000000 ---p 7f6154021000 00:00 0 

7f615bf92000-7f615bff2000 rw-s 00000000 00:09 146702345                  /SYSV00000000 (deleted)

7f615bff2000-7f615bff6000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 900226                     /usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-png.so

7f615bff6000-7f615c1f5000 ---p 00004000 08:03 900226                     /usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-png.so

7f615c1f5000-7f615c1f6000 r--p 00003000 08:03 900226                     /usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-png.so

7f615c1f6000-7f615c1f7000 rw-p 00004000 08:03 900226                     /usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-png.so

7f615c1f7000-7f615c219000 r--p 00000000 08:03 1143674                    /usr/share/fonts/corefonts/verdanab.ttf

7f615c219000-7f615c21b000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 950002                     /usr/lib64/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-basic-fc.so

7f615c21b000-7f615c41a000 ---p 00002000 08:03 950002                     /usr/lib64/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-basic-fc.so

7f615c41a000-7f615c41b000 r--p 00001000 08:03 950002                     /usr/lib64/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-basic-fc.so

7f615c41b000-7f615c41c000 rw-p 00002000 08:03 950002                     /usr/lib64/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-basic-fc.so

7f615c41c000-7f615c43f000 r--p 00000000 08:03 1143676                    /usr/share/fonts/corefonts/verdana.ttf

7f615c43f000-7f615c447000 r--s 00000000 08:03 1044707                    /var/cache/fontconfig/87f5e051180a7a75f16eb6fe7dbd3749-x86-64.cache-2

7f615c447000-7f615c44a000 r--s 00000000 08:03 1044713                    /var/cache/fontconfig/76fa4b957c916922374347f144bde9da-x86-64.cache-2

7f615c44a000-7f615c452000 r--s 00000000 08:03 1044711                    /var/cache/fontconfig/4460665c0f3e88acdd4c85aa2f409b99-x86-64.cache-2

7f615c452000-7f615c465000 r--s 00000000 08:03 1044710                    /var/cache/fontconfig/8d4af663993b81a124ee82e610bb31f9-x86-64.cache-2

7f615c465000-7f615c46a000 r--s 00000000 08:03 1044709                    /var/cache/fontconfig/a336a40326b5f097d6a660e43ed65741-x86-64.cache-2

7f615c46a000-7f615c47b000 r--s 00000000 08:03 1044708                    /var/cache/fontconfig/221fd1126b80b777db535aea535e87ba-x86-64.cache-2

7f615c47b000-7f615c494000 r--s 00000000 08:03 1044706                    /var/cache/fontconfig/4b5cf4386f1cde02a336ba961b4ac82d-x86-64.cache-2

7f615c494000-7f615c496000 r--s 00000000 08:03 1044705                    /var/cache/fontconfig/0d18838e2eb2d05c78885ab659ed50db-x86-64.cache-2

7f615c496000-7f615c49a000 r--s 00000000 08:03 1044704                    /var/cache/fontconfig/d62e99ef547d1d24cdb1bd22ec1a2976-x86-64.cache-2

7f615c49a000-7f615c4bf000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 980846                     /usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libclearlooks.so

7f615c4bf000-7f615c6be000 ---p 00025000 08:03 980846                     /usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libclearlooks.so

7f615c6be000-7f615c6bf000 r--p 00024000 08:03 980846                     /usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libclearlooks.so

7f615c6bf000-7f615c6c0000 rw-p 00025000 08:03 980846                     /usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libclearlooks.so

7f615c6c0000-7f615c6d0000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 313205                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/cPickle.so

7f615c6d0000-7f615c8d0000 ---p 00010000 08:03 313205                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/cPickle.so

7f615c8d0000-7f615c8d1000 r--p 00010000 08:03 313205                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/cPickle.so

7f615c8d1000-7f615c8d2000 rw-p 00011000 08:03 313205                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/cPickle.so

7f615c8d2000-7f615c8d3000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 313140                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/_weakref.so

7f615c8d3000-7f615cad2000 ---p 00001000 08:03 313140                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/_weakref.so

7f615cad2000-7f615cad3000 r--p 00000000 08:03 313140                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/_weakref.so

7f615cad3000-7f615cad4000 rw-p 00001000 08:03 313140                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/_weakref.so

7f615cad4000-7f615cad6000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 147034                     /usr/lib64/gconv/ISO8859-2.so

7f615cad6000-7f615ccd5000 ---p 00002000 08:03 147034                     /usr/lib64/gconv/ISO8859-2.so

7f615ccd5000-7f615ccd6000 r--p 00001000 08:03 147034                     /usr/lib64/gconv/ISO8859-2.so

7f615ccd6000-7f615ccd7000 rw-p 00002000 08:03 147034                     /usr/lib64/gconv/ISO8859-2.so

7f615ccd7000-7f615cd17000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 952243                     /usr/lib64/libboost_python-mt.so

7f615cd17000-7f615cf17000 ---p 00040000 08:03 952243                     /usr/lib64/libboost_python-mt.so

7f615cf17000-7f615cf19000 r--p 00040000 08:03 952243                     /usr/lib64/libboost_python-mt.so

7f615cf19000-7f615cf1b000 rw-p 00042000 08:03 952243                     /usr/lib64/libboost_python-mt.so

7f615cf1b000-7f615cf6c000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 100014                     /usr/lib64/libtag.so.1.4.0

7f615cf6c000-7f615d16b000 ---p 00051000 08:03 100014                     /usr/lib64/libtag.so.1.4.0

7f615d16b000-7f615d16d000 r--p 00050000 08:03 100014                     /usr/lib64/libtag.so.1.4.0

7f615d16d000-7f615d16f000 rw-p 00052000 08:03 100014                     /usr/lib64/libtag.so.1.4.0

7f615d16f000-7f615d2ff000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 816355                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/_tagpy.so

7f615d2ff000-7f615d4fe000 ---p 00190000 08:03 816355                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/_tagpy.so

7f615d4fe000-7f615d509000 r--p 0018f000 08:03 816355                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/_tagpy.so

7f615d509000-7f615d50f000 rw-p 0019a000 08:03 816355                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/_tagpy.so

7f615d50f000-7f615d510000 rw-p 7f615d50f000 00:00 0 

7f615d510000-7f615d517000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 313158                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/array.so

7f615d517000-7f615d717000 ---p 00007000 08:03 313158                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/array.so

7f615d717000-7f615d718000 r--p 00007000 08:03 313158                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/array.so

7f615d718000-7f615d71a000 rw-p 00008000 08:03 313158                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/array.so

7f615d71a000-7f615d729000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 313238                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/datetime.so

7f615d729000-7f615d928000 ---p 0000f000 08:03 313238                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/datetime.so

7f615d928000-7f615d929000 r--p 0000e000 08:03 313238                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/datetime.so

7f615d929000-7f615d92d000 rw-p 0000f000 08:03 313238                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/lib-dynload/datetime.so

7f615d92d000-7f615d930000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 816354                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/mmkeys.so

7f615d930000-7f615db2f000 ---p 00003000 08:03 816354                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/mmkeys.so

7f615db2f000-7f615db30000 r--p 00002000 08:03 816354                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/mmkeys.so

7f615db30000-7f615db31000 rw-p 00003000 08:03 816354                     /usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/mmkeys.so

7f615db31000-7f615db3b000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1052897                    /lib64/libnss_files-2.7.so

7f615db3b000-7f615dd3a000 ---p 0000a000 08:03 1052897                    /lib64/libnss_files-2.7.so

7f615dd3a000-7f615dd3b000 r--p 00009000 08:03 1052897                    /lib64/libnss_files-2.7.so

7f615dd3b000-7f615dd3c000 rw-p 0000a000 08:03 1052897                    /lib64/libnss_files-2.7.so

7f615dd3c000-7f615dd45000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1052835                    /lib64/libnss_nis-2.7.so

7f615dd45000-7f615df45000 ---p 00009000 08:03 1052835                    /lib64/libnss_nis-2.7.so

7f615df45000-7f615df46000 r--p 00009000 08:03 1052835                    /lib64/libnss_nis-2.7.so

7f615df46000-7f615df47000 rw-p 0000a000 08:03 1052835                    /lib64/libnss_nis-2.7.so

7f615df47000-7f615df5b000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1052785                    /lib64/libnsl-2.7.so

7f615df5b000-7f615e15a000 ---p 00014000 08:03 1052785                    /lib64/libnsl-2.7.so

7f615e15a000-7f615e15b000 r--p 00013000 08:03 10527zsh: abort      sonata

```

Od czasu do czasu w logach systemowych dostaję takie coś 

```
sonata[18376]: segfault at 18 ip 7fb8da08bca2 sp 7fffe3168cc0 error 4 in libc-2.7.so[7fb8da01c000+13e000]

sonata[18410]: segfault at 18 ip 7fcf4fada556 sp 7fff58bb4160 error 4 in libc-2.7.so[7fcf4fa69000+13e000]

```

----------

